# Oceanside, NY - For Sale



## edonato (Feb 7, 2020)

Im selling 2 Old Western Uni Mount Plows

(1) 8.5'
(1) 7.5'

I also have extra Parts and stuff
We don't use these anymore. Converted to Ultramount a few years back.

$500.00 or best offer for plows
Make offers for Parts

516-946-4815


----------

